# Cheap park and fly in Los Angeles



## nazclk (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone know of a nice hotel by LAX that has park/sleep/fly for 1 or 2 weeks. 
TIA


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a Marriott Courtyard that has offered Park and Fly in the past, including a shuttle to and from the airport.  I have stayed there several times.

Courtyard LAX
2000 East Mariposa Avenue 
El Segundo, California 90245 USA 
Phone:  1-310-322-0700


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 30, 2007)

We use it but it no longer is 'cheap'.  We are staying there tomorrow night and I think we are paying almost $200/night.


----------



## jkrich (Dec 1, 2007)

We usually check our options by using  parksleepflly.com.  It comes up with a variety of hotel options from Travel Lodge to Hilton.  If you don't want to book through them you can usually get the same deals on the hotel website.

We've used the Radisson and Hilton and been pleased with prices, but there are others that you can get for less.

Jerry


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 1, 2007)

If you got www.marriott.com and search under hotels and use corporate ratePKG- it will bring up parking packages at different marriott hotels in the area.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 1, 2007)

I always check www.airportparking.com first, to see what the cheapest parking would be.  We often use Red Rabbit at LAX, if we don't have to spend the night. Then I check hotels' Park & Fly rates.
The Radisson is the closest hotel to the airport.


----------



## Stressy (Dec 3, 2007)

Doubletree El Segundo..7 nights park/fly 184.00 10 nights 189.00. I used Dec. dates. They don't count first night or last day. We were gone 14-16 days and it was cheaper back then...about 149.00-still a good deal-a night in a hotel,parking, shuttle and warm chocolate chip cookies upon check in. Tucked away over by Mattel. I like the place a lot. Sure beats the Hacienda.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2007)

Check out-  www.parksleepfly.com

Oh sorry JKRich - I missed it in your post!


----------



## nazclk (Dec 3, 2007)

*All the info*

Thanks folks, it was very helpful


----------



## isisdave (Dec 6, 2007)

There's also a Sheraton Four Points that has a park and fly deal.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 10, 2007)

Denise:  When are you in Kauai -- I can't count up to 212 days


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 12, 2007)

I checked parksleepflly.com. a few minutes ago and they are only listing 3 hotels for LAX for April 2008. They are listing the Hilton, Travelodge, and Hacienda. I know that the Marriott Courtyard and Sheraton have availability at that time and I am sure there are others as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Denise:  When are you in Kauai -- I can't count up to 212 days



July 5th!    My count is a bit behind!


----------



## nazclk (Jan 8, 2008)

*Park and Fly*

Thanks for all the info, after calculating the cost of the room and driving expense it's not much more to fly out of Fresno instead of going to LA or SF.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

What I have found to be cheaper than parking or using a park/sleep deal is this:

If my trip is at least a week, I rent a car for a day in my area, with a drop off at LAX the next day.  I rent another car for a day on the day of my return, with a drop off in my area the next day.  I have found that, from SNA with a drop off at LAX, the compact cars run between $22 and $30 a day, so instead of paying a hundred or more for parking (The Parking Spot is about $15 a day with tax, using a discount coupon, for parking on the roof) or a couple of hundred for park/sleep deals for a week, I rent a compact car and drop it off, then rent another one on my day back and drop it off near here for a total of $44 to $60.  I did this on my recent two-week trip to Hawaii and saved almost $200 over parking.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, I checked, and one-way car rentals for economy/compact cars from Fresno to LAX run about $40-$60.  So, around $80-$120 for two rentals, rather than a park/sleep deal.  Of course, then you have to factor the drive from Fresno, so it might not be that attractive to you if you hate the drive.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 9, 2008)

Hoc said:


> What I have found to be cheaper than parking or using a park/sleep deal is this:
> 
> If my trip is at least a week, I rent a car for a day in my area, with a drop off at LAX the next day.  I rent another car for a day on the day of my return, with a drop off in my area the next day.  I have found that, from SNA with a drop off at LAX, the compact cars run between $22 and $30 a day, so instead of paying a hundred or more for parking (The Parking Spot is about $15 a day with tax, using a discount coupon, for parking on the roof) or a couple of hundred for park/sleep deals for a week, I rent a compact car and drop it off, then rent another one on my day back and drop it off near here for a total of $44 to $60.  I did this on my recent two-week trip to Hawaii and saved almost $200 over parking.



This is an interesting option though not viable in our case. We have to stay the night in a hotel near LAX regardless as I am not going to deal with the Friday morning commute traffic to LAX from Murrieta.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 9, 2008)

John: I sure am with you there.  One time we were going to a wedding in Los Angeles from Orange County and left hours early -- however a truck with hay on it (honest) somehow caught fire on the 405 freeway and 95% of the guests got to the wedding late, including the Best Man.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 10, 2008)

*Rental Cars*

Great Idea Hoc but when my outgoing flight leaves at 8:30 am and I return at 9:00 pm I would not like the 4 hour drive to and from LAX before and after
And like John said what about traffic problem. Hoc one more thing when I checked with Avis they said the car from Fresno to LAX was $35 however the one from LAX to Fresno was $97 both plus fuel.


----------

